# More Ray pic's



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

Some updated pictures of the rays. Can anyone ID?


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

And finally a decent shot of the L25


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

wow thts a very unique looking ray!!!!!! also beautiful scarlet!


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice pics! Cool ray


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Graeme said:


> Some updated pictures of the rays. Can anyone ID?


thats a true Potamotrygon Hystrix!!!!! 

where did u find it?!!?!

NICE RAY!!!


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

Thanks I got them off Spencer Jack they were sold to me as potamotrygon laticeps but they don't look like laticepts to me as far as I can tell anyway


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice as always Graeme.........
your photos are always top shelf.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Graeme said:


> Thanks I got them off Spencer Jack they were sold to me as potamotrygon laticeps but they don't look like laticepts to me as far as I can tell anyway


the two rays look some what similar, except laticepts kinda look like stressed out flower rays..lol

that's just how they look to me at least.

a true hystrix is a rare find indeed. who is Spencer Jack, if u don't mind me asking?


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

Very nice. Healthy looking too.. good job!


----------



## theman (Apr 25, 2010)

Death's Sting said:


> the two rays look some what similar, except laticepts kinda look like stressed out flower rays..lol
> 
> that's just how they look to me at least.
> 
> a true hystrix is a rare find indeed. who is Spencer Jack, if u don't mind me asking?


Spencer Jack is http://cichlaholic.com/.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful shots of the ray. I just LOVE the eyes....very intense.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice fish and great shots. What kind of substrate is that? Did you mix two different colours to get the salt and pepper look? I wonder if they allows the patterned fish to colour up better? Great looking L25!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool looking ray. I love the eyes as well.


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

Thanks I got the L25 off Charles


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

It is a hystrix.

Zach, a brazilian hystrix is a rare found. I believe this one is from Peru.


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

I am glad they are hystrix should stay a manageable size


----------

